# Long hair - any alternative to a hairnet?



## kit279 (14 April 2009)

Is there some way I can put my hair up smartly without having to wear a hairnet? I don't find them very comfortable under my hat 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Is there some way of plaiting it up so it stays put in a bun-type shape? Mine's quite long enough to do that.  I used to just shove all my hair under the hat but got a new one now and hair doesn't fit!!


----------



## *hic* (14 April 2009)

Depends how long it is, mine's below my shoulderblades and I can plait it and cross it twice and pin it at the back of my neck - but I wear a hairnet on top just in case.

Could you try attaching a "snood" to the back of your hat and bundling it all into that?


----------



## Theresa_F (14 April 2009)

I have nearly waist length hair.  I put it in a tight ponytail, then plait it tightly and fix with another tight band.  Then I curl into a spiral bun fixing it with lots of hair grips at the top of my neck.  Finally two bun nets go over the bun - again done tightly.

To finish lashings of hairspray and the thing will stay in place all day and if slept carefully, fine for the next day if a two day show.

This is very neat and no hairnet under the hat which I also hate.

If not doing showing, I put into a pony tail plait and then double it twice and fix into place with bands and top with a discrete scrunchie.


----------



## emma69 (14 April 2009)

You can buy a 'thingie' (so eloquant me) from boots that is black velvet, and you twist your hair into a bun with it, and curl it around itself to secure. I used these all the time under riding hats as I used to rip nets to shreds in nano seconds, and it always looked very neat.


----------



## lauraandjack (14 April 2009)

I have seen in various catalogues in the past a large hairclip with heavy duty hairnet attached that goes under the back of your hat, without having to have hairnet under hat. Similar to these - 

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/index2.php3?se...mp;catcode2=HAB


----------

